
Explaining White Privilege to a Broke White Person - DocFeind
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gina-crosleycorcoran/explaining-white-privilege-to-a-broke-white-person_b_5269255.html
======
olgeni
Sorry, but I'm really not going to explain intersectional cisgender privilege
(or whatever) to the guy panhandling on the street.

------
aurban
Huffington Compost should be marked as spam...

